
Sexual desire, authenticity, and Internet business models - chrismealy
http://abstractfactory.blogspot.com/2011/01/sexual-desire-authenticity-and-internet.html
======
hardik
The article mentioned at least twice that "mainstream" porn companies are
making videos that look like amateur porn because that is what the market
wants.

------
Mz
This piece is commentary on the article discussed recently here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2076785>

I will add: Myth Busters has shown that quite a few scenes in block-buster
movies defy the laws of physics and couldn't really happen that way. Movies
are frequently escapist fantasies, basically. I don't see why porn should be
held to some higher standard of "authenticity" or some such than any other
movie genre.

